# Whats the big secret?



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

It's a hard question to answer. A lot of hunters have that one thing that they feel sets them apart from the pack, that one secret sound or technique that seems to draw predators better than the others. I myself take pride in choosing good set-up locations, using "off the wall" sounds, building my own sounds with a computer and walking exessive distances in order to get into country most callers never hit. Some fur getters build their own calls, use decoys, dogs, bait, who knows, it's a secret, remember! So now that the season is winding down, let the cats outta the bag and lets hear about that one thing that really worked for you last season. Don't worry about all of us hitting the hills with your top secret recipe, next year it will be something totally different. Thats predator hunting!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good post JT, I'll have to think about that one but will reply, interesting though!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Im kinda like ya. I go back as far as the property i hunt will let me. Scouting and call selection, for me just depended on what I thought was there. But my go too stuff was my woodpecker setups.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't really do anything special or different than everybody else. Just scout and try to find the best spots to setup and call. Just try to find a good place to call from so that they will feel comfortable coming in to check it out.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

A wing and a prayer......


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Though I'm new to predator hunting this year and am really green on the calling part, my success I would have to say comes mostly from my trapping days. As most good trappers spend above normal hours in the field and if they've learned or have been taught properly to look for sign, identify tracks and most importantly observe all that happens around you all the time in the field, a successful trapper will put himself in the animals frame of mind and approach traps as they would using the cover or terrain that is available to them to safely approach. Many times any advice I've given on this site for new hunters I've always used the saying-- If you know of any good trappers in your area go spend some time with them in the field and ask lots of questions as they are a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Like so many of you i try to get to a calling site unseen, unheard, and unsmelled (unsmelled ?) I play the wind and always look to be on the high ground. OH and I SIT STILL !


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I mentioned "off the wall" sounds at the beginning of this thread. Some of my better success has been with sounds created at home on my computer or by getting these same offerings from others whom can do the same as you will find here. http://www.mscustomcalls.com/MP3.html I have had great success by using chicken distress sounds in particular, even going to the effort of blowing a jackrabbit call to sound like a chicken. Worked so well that we pulled a triple in with it. Try it and see what happens for you. I haven't recorded the "Funky Chicken" yet, I'll keep you posted. As with you guys, I try to be stealthy, and walk farther. Another trick I've tried, (actually read about this in Predator Xtreme) is to hunt along roads. Work areas about a mile off the highway and running parallel to said road has killed many coyotes for me. Funny thing was, when I put this to a test, the farther I got from the highway the less coyotes I seen or called. Somethings really work, and this proved to be one of them. We moved back to closer to the highway and started calling in dogs again, holy cow!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Was there a lot of roadkill on that road ?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Was there a lot of roadkill on that road ?


Not particularily, maybe one or two jack rabbits in a 36 mile stretch. At least not that I can remember. We pulled in 7 dogs on the day of the test.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a mess of dogs. I would guess that it was food, water or shelter.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> Another trick I've tried, (actually read about this in Predator Xtreme) is to hunt along roads. Work areas about a mile off the highway and running parallel to said road has killed many coyotes for me. Funny thing was, when I put this to a test, the farther I got from the highway the less coyotes I seen or called. Somethings really work, and this proved to be one of them. We moved back to closer to the highway and started calling in dogs again, holy cow!


I believe it! I hunted close to some highways. Whats i see the most driving the roads with a snow on is rabbits seem to be really thick along the right of ways. But not alot of road kill rabbits.
Looking forward to using the chicken though. May try it come morning. have a nice front coming in.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

My greatest secret: Time in the field.

When I hear guys whine about not having good luck, I just assume they aren't putting in the time. I love to just spend time outdoors. It's not a chore by any means, and I enjoy every minute of it. The more time I spend outside, the better luck I have hunting.

I really don't think there are any huge secrets. Time in the field = experience and experience will make you successful at whatever you do.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good point ! You can't win if you don't play.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is the secret! ET

http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2009/11/top-10.html


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well said Ed !

I would like to add that reading...reading and reading. Sure there are guys writing about stuff that they have no idea what they are doing..I do it too...you have read my writtings but then...if you hunt you know if a guy it passing good stuff or not. There is saying that I heard some time back, if you cannot dazzel them with brillance baffle them with BS. Take the time to think about what you are reading or hearing.

I have gotten more lucky by being better and educated at what ever I might be doing.

As Ed says if you are wanting a 10 point buck...do not settle for a 8. One year that was my goal. I had to passed up 12 smaller deer, some nice 8's each time I was tempted but it taught me to be patient. And I would mess with those smaller deer. Seeing what would draw them in and just watch them. It was fun. Then I had to make a disision because a 14 which I thought was a 12 came in...he was not a ten. I did not have to think too long


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

After you have been playing your distressed animal sounds and nothing has come in and you are ready to get up switch it over to the raccoon fights sounds and give it a few minutes. It doesnt hurt anything cause you are already there and raccoons are fun to shoot ! Not uncommon to have 2 or 3 or more come in to the fighting sound even after you have been calling with your other sounds. GOOD LUCK

Luke


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> My greatest secret: Time in the field.
> 
> When I hear guys whine about not having good luck, I just assume they aren't putting in the time. I love to just spend time outdoors. It's not a chore by any means, and I enjoy every minute of it. The more time I spend outside, the better luck I have hunting.
> 
> I really don't think there are any huge secrets. Time in the field = experience and experience will make you successful at whatever you do.


Not completely true. back in the hard winter months(when i had the most time) I logged a total of 20 days with no kill. Several stands per day, and i feel i did my homework. I see myself as a serious hunter. There are going to be slumps, and lulls. Its very frustrating at times trying to figure out what your doing wrong. But reality, it going to happen! You have a very good point Chris, im not trying to go against, the fact that you pointed out. Experience is key, we have all here learned a great deal from one another and Im darn proud to be apart of it. I love spending time outdoors. I hope that the inexperienced will read these points ad tips and take them to the field the next time out.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

All things considered, I beleive that everyone's input here to be part of a successful hunt. I do agree with Chris. I can't remember the last critter I bag from my recliner. I never seem to get enough time in the field. I didn't think about it at the time, but my last hunt to southeastern Colorado (Commanche National Grasslands) yielded two dogs in two days. The last day got very warm and muddy so I parked just off the highway and walked into four stands no more than 100 yard off the road. Four stands and three yotes. Maybe there is something to the close to the highway thing. Will test again on the next trip next month. 
Great input by everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

"Well said Ed !

I would like to add that reading...reading and reading."  I'll second that on the reading, I read all I can about coyote behavior. There is so much information out there on the best way to hunt predators that most of it has started to sound the same. Rather than read the same scenerio on how to set-up and call again, I have picked up more information on coyote behavior, mostly from state fish and game studies. "Know your emeny" kind of thinking. And where do states do studies of the effects of coyotes on game animals? Places where there is an unusually high consentration of coyote. Lots of good reading out there!


----------

